# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair Pieces with Elastic Band, are they any good?

## Louvan

Hi all,

I have been using concealers for many years but my hair loss has reached a point where it cannot longer be hidden by concealers alone so, I have begun researching hair pieces. 

Today I went to a hair piece supplier here in New Zealand and I tried a hair piece for the first time in my life (see pic below). It was a full cap and had an elastic band around it; it was very easy to put on and it felt quite comfortable and secure on my head. I understand the appeal of using tape or bonding glue and have the system securely attached to your head for several weeks, but for someone with sensitive skin like mine this type would be more appropriate. Yet, when I wanted to know more about these type of hair pieces I have found nothing in the hair loss forums. Does anybody know why this is? Anybody wearing a hair piece with elastic band out there?

----------


## grincher

I think they are generally known as full caps in the men's arena.

I know a wearer of full caps and they tend to fitted based on tightness and can be removed daily, though some wearers will use tape and glue too.

----------

